# problème avec l'écran



## Jena (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai un vieux iBook G4 (800 MHz PowerPC G4). L'écran ne s'éclaire plus quand je bouge la souris, il reste en "opaque" tout le temps. Pénible pour les yeux ! Y'a-t-il une solution ?
D'avance Merci pour votre aide


----------



## lpl (11 Décembre 2010)

Jena a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai un vieux iBook G4 (800 MHz PowerPC G4). L'écran ne s'éclaire plus quand je bouge la souris, il reste en "opaque" tout le temps. Pénible pour les yeux ! Y'a-t-il une solution ?
> D'avance Merci pour votre aide



Dans la tableau de bord "Economiseur d'énergie" décocher "Réduire la luminosité avant la mise en veille" c'est peut être ton problème.

lpl


----------

